# Offshore Rig Workers!



## Kim

I'm posting with the hope that someone working on the rigs in the Petronis to Horn Mountain areas could chime in on what kind of action they have been seeing out there. A good report or two could save us some gas money and help put some fish in the box. Thanks in advance.

Kim


----------



## 301bLLC

Wednesday and Thursday are looking good (so far). I'd like to know as well!


----------



## recess

one day its hot next day its not. But that's rig fishing , just have to rig hop a bit and you'll find em sometimes they start at p-town, sometimes they don't start till horn mountain and beyond. Pelagics never seem to be in the same place many days in a row.


----------



## Retro

Last saturday at Petronius had a hot blackfin bite but no sign of yellows or any other pelagics. Two other boats out there with us.


----------



## Subdude

I am on a OSV 200 nms sw of Fourchon in Keathley Canyon. Been seeing some nice mahi and tuna blowing up. I will try and keep yall updated on whats happening this summer at the floaters closer to home. I fish out of Biloxi and Venice periodically myself. We fish the same playground for the most part.


----------



## Kim

Thanks a lot SubDude, everyone here will appreciate getting good first hand intel.


----------



## fairpoint

+1....


----------



## gulfbreezetom

SubDude will be the offshore PFF's BFF.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

gulfbreezetom said:


> SubDude will be the offshore PFF's BFF.


Hardly. He's in Keithley Canyon...


----------



## Subdude

Im in mississippi canyon and points east pretty regularly too.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Any idea of water temp where you are right now?


----------



## Subdude

My boats a 1600 ton 250 ft DP2 zdrive worth 40 mill with double redundant systems and state of the art electronics but does not have a damn sensor for water temp. It must be warm to have 8 decent mahi rolling around the other day. Its pretty blue with scattered grass but not that purple loop current i was expecting way out here. Although i prefer bluewater We caught tuna in 63 degree green water at the hshoes last week as you know


----------



## BILL MONEY

I'm on Ursa now.... and will be for the next few years .. so im told .. Just watched the vidio from Real Worthless and recognized our field ...


----------



## Deeplines

Woody keep this hyperlink.

Temp is 70.63 F at 32' depth

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42374


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

BILL MONEY said:


> I'm on Ursa now.... and will be for the next few years .. so im told .. Just watched the vidio from Real Worthless and recognized our field ...


Rusty did you see me Monday? 39 yellowfin?


----------



## BILL MONEY

didnt get here till tuesday ... we crew change on tuesdays and ill be here till the 15th


----------



## IrishBlessing

Awaiting reply from friend on OSV out of Port Fourchon. Should hear back tomorrow. Headed out there Thurs and Friday
Irish


----------



## BILL MONEY

Ill still be here on Ursa.... at least till next tues ...


----------



## Subdude

A little closer to home 8 miles south of Nakika at West Vela MC 608. Waters blue calm with scattered grass. A nice sportfish out here getting a few tuna. Im stuck on the downcurrent side working so I havent seen any activity but birds so far.


----------



## Kim

Can any of you offshore guys give us any reports about conditions and activity? Looking for information on Petronis to Ram Powell.


----------



## OP-FOR

*What Up Subdude*



Subdude said:


> It must be warm to have 8 decent mahi rolling around the other day. Its pretty blue with scattered grass


 
I could help but chime in. I know not too many will care but the water here is colbalt with PLENTY of weedlines floating through. The only downfall is that I am on Perdido Aliminos Canyon 857A (220 miles south of Galveston 9K Ft of water). The tuna are small and no marlin....yet. But, it will not be long. 

Subdude, 

I do believe our cobe fishing is a little out of whack of in Pcola. Hopefully there will be better luck south of Biloxi.


----------



## offshorealot

Any word on how the water looks around Horn mountain and over towards thunder horse after this rain we had?


----------



## reel trouble

I posted this same question without much response. Will be headed out sat at lunch to horn. Buddy out of Venice says it's green but yft were there Friday. Idk anything else. If you get any info let me know. I think there are some drill ships out se from horn mountain. May try those out while we are there.


----------



## offshorealot

Reel Trouble,
Let me know how it goes. We aren't going till Memorial Day Tournament. I have been watching rip charts but haven't gotten a good shot as of late. The last one I got was right after all the rain and Horn looked to be in green but the drill ship SE of it looked to be in blended blue. It didn't look to clear up until about Nakika and farther west. Hope this helps a little. Keep us posted.


----------



## reel trouble

Offshore...... We are going sat so I will let you know what it looks like. My sources are saying the same thing you are. Hope to find them. We are gonna start at ram powell and then horn and then drill ship. Will let you know.


----------



## PlaneToSea

Does Sevan Louisiana ever seem to hold any YFT? I've only been to it once but I didn't see any activity. It's about 7 miles from Horn Mountain.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

PlaneToSea said:


> Does Sevan Louisiana ever seem to hold any YFT? I've only been to it once but I didn't see any activity. It's about 7 miles from Horn Mountain.


Yes


----------



## Subdude

Just got back out to thunderhorse field last night from fourchon. It was bumpy going out but they had a nice rip at 28.32.166 n 89 18.472 it was busted up with the wind but still defined. Bluewater out here ,calm with 5 rigs within a few miles. Havent seen any tuna jumping yet. 3 sportfishes dragging on Thunderhorse. Dont see any grass around here at this time. Good luck


----------



## Deeplines

A lot of grass is building 100 or so miles out of Fourchon on a bearing of 210. Not no miles long yet but a lot of big patches. Figure it will be a matter of time until they all hook up. Had to avoid two big ones Tues. on the way out to the rig. It's the most I have seen this early in the last 4 years. Should make for some good lines this year.

On a side not I haven't seen much tuna action on the Drill ships we are servicing.


----------



## MaxP

Working near the Noble Danny Adkins, about 8 miles away from Ursa. Saw plenty of blackfin and some very large yellowfin busting the surface for most of the day directly down current of the drilling semisub. I watched every single person on a charter boat looking in one direction while yellowfin were boiling the surface literally right behind them. Poor bastards should have asked for a refund. The area around the Danny Adkins is swarming with hard tails, cudas, and a school of monster jacks. The tuna kept at least 50 yards from the rig.


----------



## Trble Make-rr

Thank you for the reports. I enjoy the reports and will be out there one day. Please don't stop. :thumbup:


----------

